# Testing Columbia's New Flusher



## JustMe

Got a 3" flusher sent out the other week by Columbia to test, that Aaron was good enough to send out. Haven't run it yet - been busy doing things other than finishing, but maybe later this week and can say more on it then. Some comments on what I see so far:

- Not saying Can-Ams aren't good, but the Columbia quality looks to go beyond Can-Am in some ways, the 'benchmark' for flushers up till now.

- The wings are about 1/4" less in length than my Can-Am 3" - 2 3/4", it looks like. That could also be good for those who would like more width than a 2 1/2" when taping, but who prefer to keep the 2nd corner coat in the 3" wide range. So could use one's current 3" Can-Am after using Columbia's 3", if wanted, I think. I'll try it a bit.

- There's a bit of a reverse curve to the wings, while the newer Can-Ams I have are pretty much flat. I'm thinking that reverse curve could put more pressure to the outside of the wings and make things feather better at times along the edges.

- 100% stainless. I'm hoping the skids will be more resistant to rust than Can-Ams. Columbia's Facebook page is promising no rust.

- The skids surfaces are finished smoother than the Can-Ams. I'm thinking it could help with its gliding along the board.

- The body for the ball is machined plastic/composite. Don't know how much difference that might make. Maybe wears better? Less possible binding issues? Ball ends of handles work smoother in it, with it not being metal to metal? .......?
Pic: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=717344938307701&set=pcb.717346251640903&type=1&theater


----------



## Corey The Taper

Figures as soon as I get my canams columbia makes some huh lol. My canams skids r already so rusty so hopefully the columbias are less likely to rust


----------



## JustMe

Not to worry. The Can-Ams are still good ones, and they'll wear down and you'll get some Columbias. And you won't have to order specially from Canada to get them, like you did your Can-Ams. Another bonus to the Columbia flushers for those outside Canada.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Im thinking when my flushers give 3 inch for taping and 3.5 for finishing the 2.5 to me seems to small


----------



## JustMe

You got something other than a Can-Am flusher handle, didn't you? I don't know if this flusher will work well on a Can-Am handle, as their ball sizes are slightly bigger than such as Columbia's handles.


----------



## saskataper

When I talked to aaron he said they were making them a little bigger to fit the can am stuff.


----------



## gazman

JustMe said:


> - Not saying Can-Ams aren't good, but the Columbia quality looks to go beyond Can-Am in some ways, the 'benchmark' for flushers up till now.



I would be very interested to hear from someone who has plenty of experience with flushers that has also ran the Tape-Pro / blueline flushers. I am not sure that the Can-Am are the benchmark. With my limited experience i have found the Tape-Pro units to be very good. But having said that I have not used the Cam-ams.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> You got something other than a Can-Am flusher handle, didn't you? I don't know if this flusher will work well on a Can-Am handle, as their ball sizes are slightly bigger than such as Columbia's handles.


No I have columbia handles only thing thats not columbia is the flushers


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> I would be very interested to hear from someone who has plenty of experience with flushers that has also ran the Tape-Pro / blueline flushers. I am not sure that the Can-Am are the benchmark. With my limited experience i have found the Tape-Pro units to be very good. But having said that I have not used the Cam-ams.


Good point, gaz. I'll keep the 'benchmark' to mean between those flushers that have the same overall design to Can-Am, Columbia.


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> Good point, gaz. I'll keep the 'benchmark' to mean between those flushers that have the same overall design to Can-Am, Columbia.


Maybe TomG could send u a flusher 2 do a comparison test!
Not that I use them as I found the bte flushers/Tubes 2 b crap!
I have 2 tubes and 1, 3 inch flusher and a combo flusher thing! Total SH*TE I would say!!!!:yes:


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> Maybe TomG could send u a flusher 2 do a comparison test!
> Not that I use them as I found the bte flushers/Tubes 2 b crap!
> I have 2 tubes and 1, 3 inch flusher and a combo flusher thing! Total SH*TE I would say!!!!:yes:


By "SH*TE", are you meaning the combo flusher setup? If there's one thing I would like to especially compare, it would be the different direct flusher designs - see if my material power feed systems could make at least one of those work well enough. My newer 3" and 3 1/2" Can-Ams I bought are direct flushers so I could test that thought on them.

I think someone said they tried running a direct flusher (Can-Am? BTE?) with their Apla-Tech system(?) Can't remember if it was an air or cfs system, or how it worked for them. I don't think they carried on doing it.

Might've been the air one, which seemed 'soft' in its delivery - not the best control - when I tried one for doing angles with an angle head.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Just to answer a couple questions, nothing on our flushers will rust ever, that goes for the whole Semi Automatic line. As for the ball size the whole line is manufactured to work with all of the competitors sizes as well as crossover with our handles.


----------



## icerock drywall

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Just to answer a couple questions, nothing on our flushers will rust ever, that goes for the whole Semi Automatic line. As for the ball size the whole line is manufactured to work with all of the competitors sizes as well as crossover with our handles.


you know I want one :yes:


----------



## JustMe

icerock drywall said:


> you know I want one :yes:


If you want to try it, I could send the one Aaron sent out. After saskataper and Toontown, if he's wants, are done with it, as well.

I've also got the Tapepro CFP-75 that Vanman sent me to try: http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=cfp

Could send that as well. Then maybe forward the 2 to gazman, if no else in the U.S. wants it 1st, and he wants to try and do his own comparing with Tapepro flushers?

If you want it, PM me to let me know.


----------



## icerock drywall

JustMe said:


> If you want to try it, I could send the one Aaron sent out. After saskataper and Toontown, if he's wants, are done with it, as well.
> 
> I've also got the Tapepro CFP-75 that Vanman sent me to try: http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=cfp
> 
> Could send that as well. Then maybe forward the 2 to gazman, if no else in the U.S. wants it 1st, and he wants to try and do his own comparing with Tapepro flushers?
> 
> If you want it, PM me to let me know.


just tell me if you like it and if the inside corners are not rounded...and dose it rip ff:thumbsup: if your happy with it I will just get one


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> By "SH*TE", are you meaning the combo flusher setup? If there's one thing I would like to especially compare, it would be the different direct flusher designs - see if my material power feed systems could make at least one of those work well enough. My newer 3" and 3 1/2" Can-Ams I bought are direct flushers so I could test that thought on them.
> 
> I think someone said they tried running a direct flusher (Can-Am? BTE?) with their Apla-Tech system(?) Can't remember if it was an air or cfs system, or how it worked for them. I don't think they carried on doing it.
> 
> Might've been the air one, which seemed 'soft' in its delivery - not the best control - when I tried one for doing angles with an angle head.


Tell u the truth,I hate the things,The tubes have that oversized ball on them so u can't put an angle head on them or its stuck solid!
Not sure what the thinking of doing this as the rest of the tubes seem 2 manage the same diameter ball!


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> Tell u the truth,I hate the things,The tubes have that oversized ball on them so u can't put an angle head on them or its stuck solid!
> Not sure what the thinking of doing this as the rest of the tubes seem 2 manage the same diameter ball!


Might be a case of a manufacturer trying to manipulate people into having to use their attachments on their tubes(?) But now that we have some better tubes with smaller ball sizes to choose from - Columbia, Blueline/Tapepro.....

All my Can-Am attachments work fine on my Columbia tube. But I'm looking forward to Columbia's new attachments lineup that's coming out.


----------



## JustMe

icerock drywall said:


> just tell me if you like it and if the inside corners are not rounded...and dose it rip ff:thumbsup: if your happy with it I will just get one


A thought I've been thinking to try: Put some kind of a good bonding epoxy or liquid weld on flusher tips and form it to what you want. Anyone try that yet?


----------



## JustMe

Just as an fyi: Didn't get much chance to use the Columbia flusher yet, that Aaron had sent out. The work I've been doing has been calling for mostly angle heads, so can't say much about it yet. Did a few angles in a garage with it so far. It did seem smoother in the socket than flushers with metal sockets. And it's not rusting.


----------



## icerock drywall

JustMe said:


> Just as an fyi: Didn't get much chance to use the Columbia flusher yet, that Aaron had sent out. The work I've been doing has been calling for mostly angle heads, so can't say much about it yet. Did a few angles in a garage with it so far. It did seem smoother in the socket than flushers with metal sockets. And it's not rusting.


very smooth! and no sweeking as I run it... I like it. my BTE flusher tip where the bend s cracked 
Columbia flusher is flushing my corners very nice:thumbup: 
off work for 2 weeks but do have it in dirty water//just testing it out:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

icerock drywall said:


> very smooth! and no sweeking as I run it... I like it. my BTE flusher tip where the bend s cracked


You might notice more difference between BTE and Columbia flushers than I do between CanAm flushers and Columbia. But right now, I'd take the Columbia. Wonder what sizes the Columbias are going to be available in, besides 3".


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

There are 2.5", 3", 3.25", 3.5". The ball holder is solid billet aluminum and not plastic. Glad to hear you like them.


----------



## JustMe

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> There are 2.5", 3", 3.25", 3.5". The ball holder is solid billet aluminum and not plastic. Glad to hear you like them.


I had to take a look at the ball holder again to make sure it was aluminum, and wasn't maybe something like a composite prototype, especially since the writing on the one you sent is different from your Facebook pic. Not used to seeing aluminum quality like that when it comes to flusher ball holders.


----------



## VANMAN

Justme,
What's the crack then with the Columbia flusher? (Good or Bad)
Also what size would u recommend behind the gun? 2.5/3? I have BTE and they r crap!:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall

VANMAN said:


> Justme,
> What's the crack then with the Columbia flusher? (Good or Bad)
> Also what size would u recommend behind the gun? 2.5/3? I have BTE and they r crap!:furious:


very nice. smooth on the ball end as well. I have the blue line , BTE and one Columbia flusher. Columbia is on top in my book.


----------



## icerock drywall

VANMAN said:


> Justme,
> What's the crack then with the Columbia flusher? (Good or Bad)
> Also what size would u recommend behind the gun? 2.5/3? I have BTE and they r crap!:furious:


and its good to have both but I use the 3 the most. 2.5 on short doorways 
I used BTE for years and it cracked in the center of the flusher. but they work ok . what dont you like about them


----------



## andlrich

Has anyone found using different brands on different coats giving a different result on the finish?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I got the whole set of Columbia flushers now. No rust at all. very nice tight finish. Now im running angles faster than ever before.


----------



## icerock drywall

andlrich said:


> Has anyone found using different brands on different coats giving a different result on the finish?


no


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

just curious why are BTE flusher Junk


----------



## VANMAN

icerock drywall said:


> and its good to have both but I use the 3 the most. 2.5 on short doorways
> I used BTE for years and it cracked in the center of the flusher. but they work ok . what dont you like about them


I just can't seem to get them to do a decent job!!


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> I just can't seem to get them to do a decent job!!


What are they doing? Eg. Leaving a ridge on one side or the other at times? Not leaving enough mud on the tapes? Too much mud on the tapes? .....?


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> Justme,
> What's the crack then with the Columbia flusher? (Good or Bad)
> Also what size would u recommend behind the gun? 2.5/3? I have BTE and they r crap!:furious:


Like one supplier on here said awhile ago, BTE is a 'Chev' and CanAm is a 'Cadillac'. With Columbia, it's a '2014 Cadillac CTS' - http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/Luxury-Large-Cars/ . 

A # of guys I know use 2.5 when taping. But I prefer the 3" - can push more into the corners with it to give a more squared corner, and still not leave lines/strings of mud along the sides where you flushed. 3" behind the gun, followed by 3 1/2" is how I do it when using flushers. 

I have a 2.5 BTE, which I'll use in areas that the 3" won't fit into. They advertised it as a 2" - http://www.betterthanevertools.com/collections/standard-compound-applicators - which I thought would be especially good for tight corners, but when it came in, I found it to be the same width as a CanAm 2 1/2".

Btw, as an fyi on the continuous flow system you were interested in - a bit of an update: I was working a bit the other week on another pump system for use as a continuous flow system. Should work, from what I'm seeing so far. So there should be 2 options available for that, depending on what advantages a guy wants in their system. I'm going to try and make a version of it to add to the hoseless system I already have, as well - see if I can have 2 options for that, too.


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> Like one supplier on here said awhile ago, BTE is a 'Chev' and CanAm is a 'Cadillac'. With Columbia, it's a '2014 Cadillac CTS' - http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/Luxury-Large-Cars/ .
> 
> A # of guys I know use 2.5 when taping. But I prefer the 3" - can push more into the corners with it to give a more squared corner, and still not leave lines/strings of mud along the sides where you flushed. 3" behind the gun, followed by 3 1/2" is how I do it when using flushers.
> 
> I have a 2.5 BTE, which I'll use in areas that the 3" won't fit into. They advertised it as a 2" - http://www.betterthanevertools.com/collections/standard-compound-applicators - which I thought would be especially good for tight corners, but when it came in, I found it to be the same width as a CanAm 2 1/2".
> 
> Btw, as an fyi on the continuous flow system you were interested in - a bit of an update: I was working a bit the other week on another pump system for use as a continuous flow system. Should work, from what I'm seeing so far. So there should be 2 options available for that, depending on what advantages a guy wants in their system. I'm going to try and make a version of it to add to the hoseless system I already have, as well - see if I can have 2 options for that, too.


 I was wondering when u were going to wake up! LOL
Bte flushers 2 me just don't do it!
Are u telling me to save my cash as could be something new coming soon?:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> I was wondering when u were going to wake up! LOL
> Bte flushers 2 me just don't do it!
> Are u telling me to save my cash as could be something new coming soon?:thumbup:


I'm up early pretty much all the time - pushing to get things done outside of things like drywall finishing.

The skids on the BTEs can be adjusted forward or backward - maybe try adjusting them a bit? Might make things worse, though, but could try tweaking them that way.

No need to save cash and cut into your beer drinking. I'm trying to get the things so cheap that you'll pay for them with the increased output before the credit card amount comes due.


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> I'm up early pretty much all the time - pushing to get things done outside of things like drywall finishing.
> 
> The skids on the BTEs can be adjusted forward or backward - maybe try adjusting them a bit? Might make things worse, though, but could try tweaking them that way.
> 
> No need to save cash and cut into your beer drinking. I'm trying to get the things so cheap that you'll pay for them with the increased output before the credit card amount comes due.


Beer comes first then drywall!:thumbup:
Yea I will give it ago with the skids,but tried that before and not much dif to b honest!
Bring on new stuff I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> Bring on new stuff I love it!:thumbsup:


Same, here. Maybe too much at times.  I just registered 4DSciFi.com and SciFi4D.com for the 4D printing that's coming, to go with my iSelfAssemble.com for 4D. 3D printing is 'neat', but 4D is/will be 'wild'. I'd like to be involved some in pushing the limits of that. Eg. How about a continuous flow mud system where the 'pump' is the hose itself(?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow5TgVTTUdY


----------



## spacklinfool

*video*



JustMe said:


> Like one supplier on here said awhile ago, BTE is a 'Chev' and CanAm is a 'Cadillac'. With Columbia, it's a '2014 Cadillac CTS' - http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/rankings/Luxury-Large-Cars/ .
> 
> A # of guys I know use 2.5 when taping. But I prefer the 3" - can push more into the corners with it to give a more squared corner, and still not leave lines/strings of mud along the sides where you flushed. 3" behind the gun, followed by 3 1/2" is how I do it when using flushers.
> 
> I have a 2.5 BTE, which I'll use in areas that the 3" won't fit into. They advertised it as a 2" - http://www.betterthanevertools.com/collections/standard-compound-applicators - which I thought would be especially good for tight corners, but when it came in, I found it to be the same width as a CanAm 2 1/2".
> 
> Btw, as an fyi on the continuous flow system you were interested in - a bit of an update: I was working a bit the other week on another pump system for use as a continuous flow system. Should work, from what I'm seeing so far. So there should be 2 options available for that, depending on what advantages a guy wants in their system. I'm going to try and make a version of it to add to the hoseless system I already have, as well - see if I can have 2 options for that, too.


can you post a video using that please??


----------



## VANMAN

Columbia has a flusher with wheels now!!:thumbup:
Chit I want 1 but b this time next year before the UK get's them!


----------



## VANMAN

VANMAN said:


> Columbia has a flusher with wheels now!!:thumbup:
> Chit I want 1 but b this time next year before the UK get's them!


No idea why this post has not appeared in new posts so I will try again!:blink:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Columbia has a flusher with wheels now!!:thumbup:
> Chit I want 1 but b this time next year before the UK get's them!


I see It Van!


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

Just request one from your supplier Van, the wheels make it so much easy to flush!


----------



## cazna

Anyone got a pic of this flusher with wheels?

The wheels on angleheads do nothing what so ever, How do they work on a flusher?


----------



## icerock drywall

I dont think I would like wheels....one more thing to clean or squeak. very happy with the one you sent me:yes:


----------



## MacDry

cazna said:


> Anyone got a pic of this flusher with wheels? The wheels on angleheads do nothing what so ever, How do they work on a flusher?


You on facebook? Check out columbia page.


----------



## mld

MacDry said:


> You on facebook? Check out columbia page.


Or Google" columbia wheeled corner flusher"


----------



## mld

Anybody know where we can buy one?


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> Anyone got a pic of this flusher with wheels?
> 
> The wheels on angleheads do nothing what so ever, How do they work on a flusher?


Here's a pic of the flusher with wheels

good question- we need a video to see it in action


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Anyone got a pic of this flusher with wheels?
> 
> The wheels on angleheads do nothing what so ever, How do they work on a flusher?


I think it would b a great improvement on the standard flusher!:thumbsup:
Holly chit I think the sites getting back to normal!:blink:
Did u get my PM Caz?
Just curios as I sent Columbia 1also!


----------



## VANMAN

mld said:


> Anybody know where we can buy one?


Nope or I would have ordered 1!!
U can look but not touch!:blink:
Columbia my friends can we not buy straight from you?:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

Oh another plug for Columbia Tools!:yes:
I found a website in France that sells a 91cm Columbia taper!:yes:
It's coming in at about £1200:blink:


----------



## mld

VANMAN said:


> Nope or I would have ordered 1!!
> U can look but not touch!:blink:
> Columbia my friends can we not buy straight from you?:thumbsup:


Look but don't touch??? What are we? Two year olds?


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> Oh another plug for Columbia Tools!:yes:
> I found a website in France that sells a 91cm Columbia taper!:yes:
> It's coming in at about £1200:blink:


EBAY :thumbsup:
Don't forget that all shops have also shops on ebay and you can even ask them for a deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Columbia-Au...prg=20131017132637&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=261549946668


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> EBAY :thumbsup:
> Don't forget that all shops have also shops on ebay and you can even ask them for a deal.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Columbia-Au...prg=20131017132637&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=261549946668


Yea but the taper must b the mini taper as its only 91cm in length and there is a beast that's 6 foot long!!:blink:
Never came across them before!:thumbsup:


----------



## doitalldrywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I got the whole set of Columbia flushers now. No rust at all. very nice tight finish. Now im running angles faster than ever before.


 Do you use a tube or wool corner roller


----------



## doitalldrywall

Bazooka-Joe said:


> just curious why are BTE flusher Junk


I have a 3 1/2 for some reason I get a better finish using a wool corner roller rather than the tube. why is this does anyone know y?


----------



## MacDry

doitalldrywall said:


> I have a 3 1/2 for some reason I get a better finish using a wool corner roller rather than the tube. why is this does anyone know y?


I found the angles with the Columbia flushers less than desirable myself.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

doitalldrywall said:


> Do you use a tube or wool corner roller


I use the tube for applying the mud. Never had any issue with not having enough money.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

doitalldrywall said:


> I have a 3 1/2 for some reason I get a better finish using a wool corner roller rather than the tube. why is this does anyone know y?


Think your not as good with a Tube like me


----------



## JustMe

doitalldrywall said:


> I have a 3 1/2 for some reason I get a better finish using a wool corner roller rather than the tube. why is this does anyone know y?


Could be the type of mud applicator you're using. Some I've used put out too much and are hard to control output. The CanAm style - which Columbia now makes, as well - has worked best for me.

http://www.columbiatools.com/semi-automatic-tools/internal-corner-applicator.html

Could also be your tube. Some are junk, some half decent, some are good. Columbia tubes have worked best for me, of the ones I've tried so far - more consistently deliver an even amount of mud than the CanAms I was used to.

http://www.columbiatools.com/semi-automatic-tools/columbia-compound-tubes.html


----------



## JustMe

An update on the 3" flusher that Columbia was good enough to send me awhile ago to trial, and which I started this thread about. I gave it to a commercial 'power taper' to try - he can really put the work out - to compare with the Can-Ams he was using. Last I heard, he was liking it compared to the Can-Ams. I told him and others about Columbia's wheeled version - still haven't seen or heard of anyone using one of them, though. Unless someone posted on here about using them and I missed it.


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> Justme,
> What's the crack then with the Columbia flusher? (Good or Bad)
> Also what size would u recommend behind the gun? 2.5/3? I have BTE and they r crap!:furious:


Sorry for missing this one from awhile ago, Van. Looks like Ice answered it for me.

Last I heard, the Columbia was doing good - see my previous post. The one thing I didn't care for vs the Can-Ams was the extra weight of the Columbia. Would be nice if that could be lightened up a bit. Looked like some material could be shaved off the ball block and still have more than enough strength.

Behind a gun, I go 3" flusher, so I can push in harder and square the corners more, while not leaving mud stringers along the sides, like what happens with my 2 1/2" flusher - unless I let the 2 1/2" 'float' a bit, not pushing in as hard.

2 1/2" was what I was originally taught to use behind gun, but I don't like leaving the corners out of square as much, or too many stringers to clean up after. Also dries faster when push in harder and don't let the corners build out as much. Master of the obvious statements.


----------



## fr8train

When I use my 3" Columbia flusher, I get those mud stringers. Any ideas on how to eliminate them?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eeUzBUH5Ic


----------



## keke

fr8train said:


> When I use my 3" Columbia flusher, I get those mud stringers. Any ideas on how to eliminate them?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eeUzBUH5Ic


yes send it back or don't use it anymore


----------



## cazna

Maybe it hasn't got enough tension to get out to the edge, My Can ams never did that, They wiped tight.

Whats it look like, Can am has a spring bar across the top of it to push the outside wings down.


----------



## JustMe

fr8train said:


> When I use my 3" Columbia flusher, I get those mud stringers. Any ideas on how to eliminate them?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eeUzBUH5Ic


Just as an fyi, mud edge is what I'd call that, vs mud stringers - stringers being mud that 'pours' over the edge of your flusher or angle head, leaving lumpy mud lines along where you ran the tool.

I'm more used to using flushers for commercial work and angle heads for residential, but a couple thoughts that come to mind:

How long are you leaving the tapes on before rolling and flushing. If running a bunch of tapes before flushing, try flushing them sooner, before mud starts setting up so much. Especially if it's hot in the place.

How thin is the mud being used for putting on the angle tapes. Could it/should it go thinner? Especially if you want to run a bunch before flushing, and if it's hot in the place?

How hard are you pushing in on flusher where you're getting edges, and how fast are you going with it while flushing. Add those 2 things to mud that's beyond a certain thickness when flushing it and you could get the wings to 'float' on the ends, leaving an edge.

Where there's one or more bevels in the corners and you haven't prefilled, pushing too hard into the bevel/s can get flusher wings to go beyond 90 degrees in their shape, which can leave an edge.


----------



## JustMe

Btw fr8, I would've added check to make sure your pole tip is staying squared enough into the corners, so you were giving even pressure to both sides of angle. But that doesn't look like the problem in that clip.


----------



## fr8train

For that vid I ran about 30 ft of tape, rolled, then flushed

The mud thickness is the same as for my 2.5 head, I tape with a taper.

I'm giving it a good push, but not trying to shove it through the wall

I'm pretty sure I'm staying square to the corner, I've seen what you are talking about.

Basically, it does an excellent job. Makes a great looking angle. It cuts it down real nice, but, just outside of where it's perfect it leaves a thin line of mud. Think load a bead with mud, cut your edge, but you move you knife/trowel 1/16" to far and it leaves a line. That is what my flusher is doing.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

cazna said:


> Maybe it hasn't got enough tension to get out to the edge, My Can ams never did that, They wiped tight.
> 
> Whats it look like, Can am has a spring bar across the top of it to push the outside wings down.


It does have a spring behind the top.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

In all reality, the one time we really used it, I'm not the one who sanded between coats. The problem may have been exaggerated. Also, the paper I use (joest) does an excellent job of knocking stuff like that down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## JustMe

fr8train said:


> For that vid I ran about 30 ft of tape, rolled, then flushed
> 
> The mud thickness is the same as for my 2.5 head, I tape with a taper.
> 
> I'm giving it a good push, but not trying to shove it through the wall
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm staying square to the corner, I've seen what you are talking about.
> 
> Basically, it does an excellent job. Makes a great looking angle. It cuts it down real nice, but, just outside of where it's perfect it leaves a thin line of mud.


Looks like you're square with the corner - same evenness on both sides.

30' run shouldn't be much. Unless maybe it was that hot in the place, &/or the mud used was too thick for a flusher?

Flusher wings have more potential flex to them than angle heads. I've run mud out of a taper thick enough that it ended up leaving edges like you're showing. And especially if the place was hot enough to get it drying faster. &/or I just ran too much before getting back to flushing it. If you think you've got the thinning room, I'd try thinning the mud down more when running the angles - see what that could do.

Also, maybe check the shape of the wings on the flusher - the edge at their widest part. Are they straight? Curve in a bit? Curve out a bit at the ends?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

not sure why Vanman kicks on BTE flushers, I don't like can am and have both BTE and Can Am, BTE lasts was longer, seen a guy use Columbia flushers I have never tried them, cant comment on them


----------



## VANMAN

Bazooka-Joe said:


> not sure why Vanman kicks on BTE flushers, I don't like can am and have both BTE and Can Am, BTE lasts was longer, seen a guy use Columbia flushers I have never tried them, cant comment on them


Joe,
I got a chance to use the can-am flusher today:yes:
And its like a Rolls Royce compared to the BTE SH*TE:thumbsup:
Very happy with it and that was on 2.9 ceilings hights!
Caz I owe u my right nut Lol.


----------

